# best freshwater spot in Munson?



## fishing_mom (Feb 14, 2017)

We were talking about taking our two boys with us to the munson area this weekend to go camping. The area of the Krull Lake and Bear Lake are about where we were going to go. What is the best area to take them to do some bass or catfishing? Have any of you had any success yet with bass fishing? I know it's a bit early, but I was thinking with the warm winter we've had, perhaps they may be moving already? But we are normally bay fishers and rarely river/lake fish.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Make the drive to Brooks Hines. The fishing doesn't even compare to the Florida lakes. Just stay at Hurricane and drive up in the mornings. Excellent shire fishing there.


----------



## fishing_mom (Feb 14, 2017)

Thanks, is brooks hines in Alabama? I don't have an out of state fishing license and my husband is going to try his muzzle loader in blackwater, so we'll need something in that area instead.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

You can buy a license at the lake. It's very cheap, and it's just North of Blackwater. Well worth the 10-15 min drive from Hurricane Lake.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Yep Brook Hines is definitely better, everything you need can be bought at the lake store.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Splittine said:


> You can buy a license at the lake. It's very cheap, and it's just North of Blackwater. Well worth the 10-15 min drive from Hurricane Lake.




Like how cheap?? I thought you had to have a regular license ($50)and a county lake license??


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

No you don't need anything except a state lake license. I forget the price but it's very reasonable. You can call them or check online.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

From their website:

Boats, including life vests and trolling motors, are also available for rental. Prices start at $5.
There is a $3 fee to fish and a $3 fee to launch a boat, Moye said.
Kayaking and canoeing are permitted, she said.
“As long as it’s got a bottom on it with a hull, you can put it in the water,” she said. “But remember, we don’t allow outboard motors.”
There are concessions and bait available on site, too.
“We’ve got everything from snacks, drinks, ice and tackle to minnows, shiners, crickets and worms,” she said.
Fishing licenses are required and are available for purchase on site, including a $12.05 annual out-of-state resident license good for all of Alabama’s 20 state lakes.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Can't beat that deal!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow that is a good deal... any of you guys ever tried the Monroe county lake? It's above monroeville in Beatrice. Beautiful lake! I've seen the Dallas county lake. It ain't bad looking and I heard it has some crappie.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

As to the op. I would just fish and camp at bear - it ain't that bad. Go the spillway with some wigglers, that's always fun!


----------



## fishing_mom (Feb 14, 2017)

Thank you guys for the suggestions. 12.05 is really cheap to be able to fish out of state lakes. I'll give it a shot with the kiddos at bear lake and if we aren't on them then maybe we'll explore into brooks hines. Has anyone been catching anything yet in the lakes? I know it's kind of early, but my 10 year old loves working the spinner bait so I figured the warm weather might get us lucky


----------



## shrapnel (Jan 22, 2016)

It's definitely not too early, there's not really a bad month to bass fish that far south.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Lake will have plenty of "bass hunters" looking for them on the bed. Most at night and spot lights might get annoying, especially at hurricane


----------

